
Kern Type: a kerning game - ascorbic
http://type.method.ac/
======
p4bl0
It's very cool. I got a final score of 94/100\. I was less good at the
beginning because I didn't get that by clicking elsewhere you could make the
whole word white again rather than having a letter blue. Having the whole word
white helps a lot to see potential kerning problems :).

------
versteegen
The perfect game for perfectionists. I think you would have to be one to find
this fun (as I did).

------
oxguy3
Evidently, this game doesn't have the same sense of humor as me :(
[https://imgur.com/a/Y0R7v](https://imgur.com/a/Y0R7v)

------
IshKebab
Huh I guess kerning is pretty easy...

~~~
elthran
I think that's because its fairly...intuitive?

I know that I could easily see when it was wrong, the difficulty here was
getting it to be precisely right

